# March POTM nomination thread



## Corry (Mar 6, 2006)

Post your nominations for March photo of the month here! 

*RULES:* 

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.  

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.  

3) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again.  It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread.  If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.  Thanks for understanding!  

Have fun!


----------



## terri (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh, yay!! I was wondering if the POTM was still going on. Cause I want to nominate this one:







by Darin3200. I believe he calls it "Clothesline". And it's been rockin' my world; I can't take my eyes off it.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 9, 2006)

1. By Uberben






2. A Catholic Wedding -  By JenniferLynn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. By Digitalis


----------



## Arch (Mar 10, 2006)

From the redtail series - Raymond J Barlow (dont often see these in POTM threads.... but deserves it).


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 13, 2006)

Old Cajun Stuff by Mommy


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 18, 2006)

Mansi



			
				Mansi said:
			
		

>


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 19, 2006)

here is my first nomination

"Was playing around with this shot..." by ShelleySnapz





second nomination

"Gray" by Tuna


----------



## woodsac (Mar 20, 2006)

*Fire by danalec99






*


----------



## Corry (Mar 20, 2006)

Please remember to read the rules in the first post, and please don't nominate a photo that has already been nominated.  When it comes to voting time, voters are referred back to this thread to view the photos and it can make it confusing.


----------



## darin3200 (Mar 20, 2006)

From Sister in the Snow by JonK


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 21, 2006)

^^ aw man, you beat me to it! i was just about to nominate that one


----------



## woodsac (Mar 21, 2006)

*In the Classroom by Mansi*


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 21, 2006)

woodsac just beat me to that one by mansi by about 22 minutes!


----------



## nitefly (Mar 21, 2006)

By fate  "cafe of solitude"





By duncanp  "Magical Sepia"


----------



## emo (Mar 21, 2006)

*"Huh, What!?!"* by *ShutteredEye*


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 24, 2006)

here be my third choice

Choices - by DocFrankenstein

http://andrew4137.fotopic.net/p27247937.html

have to post the link because it wont let me hotlink.

Will that be a problem when it comes to nomination? would be a shame if it was


----------



## Arch (Mar 24, 2006)

My second choice: Metamorphosis by woodsac


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 24, 2006)

yup, its been a good month for woods...

*PO Box* by _Woodsac_


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 29, 2006)

Modano by LilCujo






  My Brother Annoyed by Fate







Sunset By LaFoto


----------



## puzzle (Mar 30, 2006)

#1 - bubble by people10:






#2 - Down by the lake by Chiller:






#3 - Spring is in the air by Airic:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 30, 2006)

*castel of Ayguines by erick*


----------



## duncanp (Apr 2, 2006)

some really good pics in here... when is the poll going to be started?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 15, 2006)

Good question, duncamp ... when will the polls be opened?
The DC meet-up may have come in the way of this but now...?
(My reason for asking is only a trifle selfish since one of my pics has been nominated, which is extremely rare for me to happen, see?)   

Edit:
Ah. Silly me!
The moment I have posted this question, my eyes fall on the March POTM Voting Thread ... hmph. I must be blind...


----------

